# Lyft Driver Got Hit by a Drunk Driver



## Ritana123 (Dec 27, 2016)

I really need some advice about this situation...I need to know if I need to get ready and contact a lawyer or just wait.
3 days ago,I Turned my Lyft app on to make some emergency funds for the holiday,it was really late but I took my chances because I was in need.I got a ride ,picked up the passenger, stop under a red light (waiting to be green) a Drunk driver came out of nowhere and boom!he hit that back of my car to a point where parts of his car is stuck to my tire and the body of my car.he got out of his car ,couldn't even walked,eyes all red,could not speak clearly came to my window and said I'm so sorry(that's when I smelled the alcahol and realize he was drunk)I was crying and afraid to get out of my car because I was scared for him to hurt me,I was in a very bad neighborhood and not to mention I am a female driving lyft at 1 a.m. My passenger (who was a guy) got out of the car and getting everything situated as far calling the police,getting the guy papers,while I'm there speechless in shocked, traumatized by the situation (this was my first car accident). It never came to mind to get the guys plate info.I got out of the car to call the police myself, while on the phone the guy sneaked and took out his plate and ran back and his car drove off.everything happened soo fast I got to my senses when my passenger start screaming "somebody stop this man he is runny away". Police showed up moments after,took my information, wrote a police report given me a copy,took my story.my passenger walked to his destination and I was left talking to lyft in my car.after explaining what just happen,I sent them pictures of the situation.the next morning I went in my app to express cash out because I needed some medicine,Ive been some extreme lower back pain,and headache .MY ACCOUNT WAS STATED IT WAS DISABLED. didn't have access to to my money.Lyft never responded .I'm just here hanging,Suffering,abandoned.
This morning Lyft sent me and email,saying they deactivated my account for safety,investigation ,blah blah ,that once my care is fix sent them an email they will reactivate my account.so wait......I have to fix my own car,what about the part that said I am insured by them when I accepted a ride till the end of the ride????do I have to get a lawyer so lyft can repair my vehicle because my insurance won't and I don't have that money to do so.if I did I would have never be out in the road at 1 a.m trying to make funds to pay my rent.someone please give me an advice .I am so LOST.


----------



## driver5494 (Sep 27, 2015)

YES!!!! You need to get a lawyer right away!!!!! Did you find out who hit you? You were at an intersection perhaps they had video cameras there? You cannot afford to go this alone. It's you against the insurance companies and a rideshare company. You need a lawyer.


----------



## Ritana123 (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes I was at an intersection. The police said they will keep an eye out for the driver that hit me.they made me describe what he looks like.I don't think they had a camera under that light.I don't know where to start.


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

First of all, be glad you are alright.

If you say your passenger got out to get the other person's info.... don't you have that?

How bad is the damage?

Yes, they will deactivate your account during investigation. There is an emergency support number you can call, and should.

Do you have rideshare coverage on your insurance?

Lyft's policy will cover you, but they do have a deductible. In a case of hit and run, your insurance would pay out first until they go find the guy and hopefully he has insurance.


----------



## driver5494 (Sep 27, 2015)

Ritana123 said:


> Yes I was at an intersection. The police said they will keep an eye out for the driver that hit me.they made me describe what he looks like.I don't think they had a camera under that light.I don't know where to start.


What do you mean you don't know where to start? Starting to think you are putting us on with this whole story. Get a personal injury attorney right away. They have experience going after insurance companies. You can even call one you see on t.v. if you would like.


----------



## Ritana123 (Dec 27, 2016)

My passenger got out of the car to exchange words and get his info,but he didn't provide any type of papers, all he kept saying is how sorry he is he has insurance,he is not drunk and it's just he had a long day at work.everything happen so fast.not everyone is a professional at this like some of you .especially in a certain age.


----------



## Ritana123 (Dec 27, 2016)

driver5494 said:


> What do you mean you don't know where to start? Starting to think you are putting us on with this whole story. Get a personal injury attorney right away. They have experience going after insurance companies. You can even call one you see on t.v. if you would like.


I dont think I would be bored enough to waste my time and write this whole b.s just for entertainment I'm looking for advice not negative comments.is it a crime if I don't know what should I do or where should I start.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

What did Lyft tell you when you called them?

Here is the info on their insurance: https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213584308-Insurance-Policy


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Ritana, it is gonna be OK. Deep Breath. Just breath. You can do this and it is going to be OK.


----------



## driver5494 (Sep 27, 2015)

I think this story is b.s.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Ritana123 said:


> My passenger (who was a guy) got out of the car and getting everything situated as far calling the police,getting the guy papers,while I'm there speechless in shocked, traumatized by the situation (this was my first car accident).


 And the male passenger did not take his plate info?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Folks are just trying to help you, Ritana. It is a lot of information and we want to be of help and understand.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lyft's policy will NOT cover you. Pretty much EVER.

1) They have a $2500 deductible
2) their insurance only kicks in once YOUR insurance turns you down
3) their insurance ONLY pays YOU if you had comprehensive personal insurance which shot you down....liability, no dice

Btw, depending on your area, chances are you have "uninsured motorist coverage"...even in liability.

Mine came with 3500 coverage, waived deductible that was 500.

Try calling YOUR insurance company and saying that the other party yelled "I'm so sorry but I'm uninsured" as he ran away


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Sounds pretty scary, but... Did you say the drunk guy removed his license plate before he drove off? That's not a very easy and quick thing to do, he'd need a screw driver and at least couple of minutes and I find it extremely hard to believe that some drunk guy would be smart enough to remove his plate before escaping, at this point, a crime scene.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> Sounds pretty scary, but... Did you say the drunk guy removed his license plate before he drove off? That's not a very easy and quick thing to do, he'd need a screw driver and at least couple of minutes and I find it extremely hard to believe that some drunk guy would be smart enough to remove his plate before escaping, at this point, a crime scene.


I think OP means it got stuck in their bumper


----------



## Ritana123 (Dec 27, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> Sounds pretty scary, but... Did you say the drunk guy removed his license plate before he drove off? That's not a very easy and quick thing to do, he'd need a screw driver and at least couple of minutes and I find it extremely hard to believe that some drunk guy would be smart enough to remove his plate before escaping, at this point, a crime scene.


I said the same thing.when I turned around and saw him drove off and his license plate was not in the back I couldn't even believe my eyes.but heeyy I don't get paid to post this ,I am looking for an advice ,so I kinda have to give the story exactly how it happened so someone can tell me the right thing to do.


----------



## Ritana123 (Dec 27, 2016)

driver5494 said:


> I think this story is b.s.


Yeah it is because you was there,right?I am sure when someone have nothing to say they just don't comment at all.like I had just said I REALLY DONT HAVE TIME TO WASTE TO JUST SIT HERE AND CREATE ALL THIS.If you don't have nothing to say then move along.


----------



## Ritana123 (Dec 27, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Lyft's policy will NOT cover you. Pretty much EVER.
> 
> 1) They have a $2500 deductible
> 2) their insurance only kicks in once YOUR insurance turns you down
> ...


My insurance turned me down because they didn't know about the ride share


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

So the passenger ran away on foot? I thought the passenger was getting all the info.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Ritana123 said:


> Yeah it is because you was there,right?I am sure when someone have nothing to say they just don't comment at all.like I had just said I REALLY DONT HAVE TIME TO WASTE TO JUST SIT HERE AND CREATE ALL THIS.If you don't have nothing to say then move along.


Lyft is watching this thread, good luck.


----------



## driver5494 (Sep 27, 2015)

Can you post a picture of the damage to your car with you standing next to it? You can block your face if you would like.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

I was hit by a drunk driver a few years back in Lawrence and the driver took off, and it took dayyyssss to get the police report. I had to basically harass them for it. Luckly in this situation they were able to provide it immediately. If I was her I would definitely want to go back and check for cameras ANYWHERE. Good point.


----------



## driver5494 (Sep 27, 2015)

Happyhead said:


> I was hit by a drunk driver a few years back in Lawrence and the driver took off, and it took dayyyssss to get the police report. I had to basically harass them for it. Luckly in this situation they were able to provide it immediately. If I was her I would definitely want to go back and check for cameras ANYWHERE. Good point.


Sorry this happened to you. That sucks. It's amazing how easy it is to pull off a hit and run.

The reason I question this poster is there are too many holes in her story. She's even using funny English like "stop this man he is runny away" That's like out of Jerky Boys cd.

She's in a very bad neighborhood but passenger feels safe enough to walk home?

Cop says "we'll keep an eye out for him." Where are they exactly going to be looking? Dunkin donuts?

She says "should I contact a lawyer or wait?" Wait for what? According to her, Lyft and her insurance co. already told her to go kick rocks. She needs to hear from strangers on a message board on what to do next? She needs a lawyer and she should be at the police station or RMV asking to see if that intersection had cameras.

She describes a very violent impact where parts of the driver's car is stuck to her tire yet the other driver was able to drive his car away. Didn't the airbags deploy? Maybe anti freeze leaking everywhere?

If I'm wrong I hope she retires from ride sharing. I don't think she has the mental fortitude for this job. When you get hit you don't stay in your car curled up in a ball. You GTFO and start taking info.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

driver5494 said:


> Sorry this happened to you. That sucks. It's amazing how easy it is to pull off a hit and run.
> 
> The reason I question this poster is there are too many holes in her story. She's even using funny English like "stop this man he is runny away" That's like out of Jerky Boys cd.
> 
> ...


Exactly, thats what I'm saying. Sarcasm at its finest. LOL. Definitely Way too many holes. In situations like this, The police don't typically have the report ready right away, it has to get reviewed, typed up, signed off on and everything else. I'm curious as to what the police report says. She stated that the guy could barley walk or talk however he scrambled to get the plates off his car in a flash and took off. And for her to say she "doesn't think there were cameras at the light" yeah right my a$$ would be back there scoping out every inch of that area looking for cameras at a restaurant, convenience store, a light post, somewhere. I do believe that her vehicle was in an accident however I am not believing the story went down the way she described it. And why the hell wouldn't you get the passengers info because if the passenger was nice enough to get out and try to obtain the info from the driver he would have gladly have given her his info as a witness. People are crazy. Either way


----------



## Ritana123 (Dec 27, 2016)

driver5494 said:


> Sorry this happened to you. That sucks. It's amazing how easy it is to pull off a hit and run.
> 
> The reason I question this poster is there are too many holes in her story. She's even using funny English like "stop this man he is runny away" That's like out of Jerky Boys cd.
> 
> ...


"Runny away" only means when yo f*** texting fast and you wasn't worrying about spelling,why don't you just get out of my thread if you can't provide any help.pple on here so negative,I AM SORRY FOR NOT DOING THE RIGHT THING OR MOVE MY BUTT TO GET THINGS DONE.but unfortunately I was in the position,while you sitting here runng an investigation putting what don't make sense.you will always be able to come throw your sarcasm in it,because you where not in my position...you did not panic how I did.


----------



## Ritana123 (Dec 27, 2016)

Happyhead said:


> I was hit by a drunk driver a few years back in Lawrence and the driver took off, and it took dayyyssss to get the police report. I had to basically harass them for it. Luckly in this situation they were able to provide it immediately. If I was her I would definitely want to go back and check for cameras ANYWHERE. Good point.


My mistake,it was not a police report,it was just a small slip that says incident report with a number to provide to the insurance


----------

